# Anyone know this species?



## Nimi_fisher5 (Jun 12, 2011)

I caught this little guy in a creek in the clinton\akron area. Has similar structure of a bowfin but coloration of a perch. Also has stickleback type features 

**Fish all day, every day**


----------



## Nimi_fisher5 (Jun 12, 2011)

Sorry forgot the pic


**Fish all day, every day**


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 30, 2005)

cant tell....the pic is too small


----------



## Elk (Jan 16, 2009)

Logperch darter maybe?

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/species_a_to_z/SpeciesGuideIndex/logperchdarter/tabid/6675/Default.aspx


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Elk said:


> Logperch darter maybe?
> 
> http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/species_a_to_z/SpeciesGuideIndex/logperchdarter/tabid/6675/Default.aspx


I second the logperch. Nice catch! Neat little fish.


----------



## basshunter12 (Dec 2, 2010)

Its a log perch. Caught one and asked the dnr guys what it was. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Obviously it's a juvenile black rat snake!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

sorry but i cant get the picture to enlarge. and i cant tell from the small picture. so i,ll just take everybody elces answer,LOL.
sherman


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

yep, logperch


----------



## Nimi_fisher5 (Jun 12, 2011)

I looked up pictures of the log perch and the coloration and dorsal fins are identical but this fish has a different tail and head then those pictures ? I didn't know if you could see that in the picture. But that's probably what it is 


**Fish all day, every day**


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

It does look a little like a logperch but it is still extremely hard to tell from the pic. If you said the head and tail looked different than a logperch's than I'd keep on looking at various websites(ODNR, PFBC, other states, etc). 

Is this the large version or the downsized version? If this is the downsized version try uploading the non-downsized pic to a site like Photobucket and then post it...


----------



## Cleveland Metroparks (Dec 14, 2005)

Even though the photo is of poor quality, it sure looks like a barred fantail darter to me. They are common in smaller streams in Ohio. Here is an image of one, let us know if this looks like what you saw in person: 
http://www.farmertodd.com/ohiofishpictures/pages/darter_fantail.asp

Mike


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

I think we have a winner

Here's a pic I have of a logperch darter for comparison, but I think Mike is right about it being a fantail darter..


----------



## Nimi_fisher5 (Jun 12, 2011)

The fan tail looks like a good match! I will try to upload it to photobucket tonight then to here! 


**Fish all day, every day**


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

Fantail darter, no doubt.


----------



## Hole in the ice (Apr 23, 2010)

LOG PERCH IT IS, Fantail darters never get that big.


----------



## Cleveland Metroparks (Dec 14, 2005)

Hole in the ice said:


> LOG PERCH IT IS, Fantail darters never get that big.


I've sampled hundreds of small streams in my line of work, and can assure you that yes they do. It's a good size one, but I've seen them that big. And logperch would not be found in a small stream (bigger stream, yes, but not a small stream). I can tell just looking at it that it is not a logperch anyways. *By the way, just to clarify, were are talking about the original photo....NOT the one a few down from this post (which is a logperch).
*
Mike


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

99.9% sure it is a fantail dater. That '0.1%' you ask? Well, maybe, just maybe, it is a sasquatch larvae.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Wow, that is big for a fantail darter.

Or a sasquatch larvae.. . . .. . . .


----------



## barf (May 10, 2009)

cool a fish I have not seen before. I thought for sure that this was gonna be another warmouth thread.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

triton175 said:


> Obviously it's a juvenile black rat snake!


I have to disagree Young Timber rattler


----------



## Nimi_fisher5 (Jun 12, 2011)

[ame="http://m1352.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/nimi_fisher5/25A1B851-2E9B-4B99-BFB5-F0EE041839C9-62129-00002D79A90CDAB3_zpsc88df75b.jpg.html?o=0&newest=1"]Mobile Photobucket[/ame]heres a bigger pic I hope 


**Fish all day, every day**


----------



## Nimi_fisher5 (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm 99 percent sure its a fantail 


**Fish all day, every day**


----------



## Rootstown308 (Mar 15, 2012)

Ive heard these things called sand pike, but its probably just a nickname for whatever it really is


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Fantail gets my vote, and a nice one at that


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Looks like flathead bait to me!


----------

